# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الاقراص المنشطة ـ احلام اليقظة

## mkhedr

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كان عندى استفسار حول الاقراص المنشطة ايام الامتحانات وهل ديه مضرة ولا لا  مثل الاركاليون 200 وغيره ؟

الاستفسار التانى هو انى بحس ان عندى طاقة كتيرة اوى داخلى بس للاسف مش عارفة العب رياضة او اخرجها فى حاجة والغريب انى طول النهار كسلانة بحس انى مش قادرة  اعمل حاجة  ولكن اول لما الليل يدخل الاقينى فى قمة النشاط  وبالتالى بيبقى صعب انا قبل 2 او 3 صباحا  ومش عارفة اتخلص من الموضوع ده ازاى   ؟

معلش الاستفسار الاخير هو انى بفكر كتيير جدا فانا عندى احلام وطموحات  وطاقة وافكار جديدة كتيرة والحمد لله عارفة استغلهم بس كتر التفكير  بقى يتعبنى جدا خاصة ان ممكن  التفكير الداخلى  يؤثر على اللحظة اللى انا فيها  فمثلا انا الايام ديه عندى امتحانات   بفكر كتير جدا  فحاجات ممكن تتعمل بعد الامتحانات  وده بيؤثر على فى المذاكرة   ، كما ان سيطرة التفكير الداخلى  بتخلينى اعيش فى حالة نفسية بعيد عن الواقع  مثلا لو حصلت عندى حالة وفاة ممكن  عقلى يفكر فى حاجة تانية خالص وتكون مفرحة لدرجة انك ممكن تلاقينى مبتسمة وانا باخد العزاء  ولكن بعد  فترة ممكن تلاقينى افتكر الشخص اللى مات واحس بحزن داخلى عليه  بعد لما الكل  ينساه ....ايه الحل 

ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> كان عندى استفسار حول الاقراص المنشطة ايام الامتحانات وهل ديه مضرة ولا لا  مثل الاركاليون 200 وغيره ؟
> 
> الاستفسار التانى هو انى بحس ان عندى طاقة كتيرة اوى داخلى بس للاسف مش عارفة العب رياضة او اخرجها فى حاجة والغريب انى طول النهار كسلانة بحس انى مش قادرة  اعمل حاجة  ولكن اول لما الليل يدخل الاقينى فى قمة النشاط  وبالتالى بيبقى صعب انا قبل 2 او 3 صباحا  ومش عارفة اتخلص من الموضوع ده ازاى   ؟
> 
> معلش الاستفسار الاخير هو انى بفكر كتيير جدا فانا عندى احلام وطموحات  وطاقة وافكار جديدة كتيرة والحمد لله عارفة استغلهم بس كتر التفكير  بقى يتعبنى جدا خاصة ان ممكن  التفكير الداخلى  يؤثر على اللحظة اللى انا فيها  فمثلا انا الايام ديه عندى امتحانات   بفكر كتير جدا  فحاجات ممكن تتعمل بعد الامتحانات  وده بيؤثر على فى المذاكرة   ، كما ان سيطرة التفكير الداخلى  بتخلينى اعيش فى حالة نفسية بعيد عن الواقع  مثلا لو حصلت عندى حالة وفاة ممكن  عقلى يفكر فى حاجة تانية خالص وتكون مفرحة لدرجة انك ممكن تلاقينى مبتسمة وانا باخد العزاء  ولكن بعد  فترة ممكن تلاقينى افتكر الشخص اللى مات واحس بحزن داخلى عليه  بعد لما الكل  ينساه ....ايه الحل 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> كان عندى استفسار حول الاقراص المنشطة ايام الامتحانات وهل ديه مضرة ولا لا  مثل الاركاليون 200 وغيره ؟


لا احبذ ابداً الاقراص او العقاقير المنشطة والمهدئات ، فاضرارها اكثر من نفعها، وتناولها بداية طريق ادمان للمخدرات بالنسبة للشخص الطبيعي، فلا يجب ابداً تناولها الا باستشارة طبيب مختص...




> بحس ان عندى طاقة كتيرة اوى داخلى بس للاسف مش عارفة العب رياضة او اخرجها فى حاجة والغريب انى طول النهار كسلانة بحس انى مش قادرة  اعمل حاجة  ولكن اول لما الليل يدخل الاقينى فى قمة النشاط  وبالتالى بيبقى صعب انا قبل 2 او 3 صباحا  ومش عارفة اتخلص من الموضوع ده ازاى؟


يجب مقاومة الكسل والتخلص منه بالرياضة والتغلب عليه الى ان يكون الامر طبيعي، وسينتج عن ذلك ترتيب ساعات اليوم ومواعد النوم.




> معلش الاستفسار الاخير هو انى بفكر كتيير جدا فانا عندى احلام وطموحات  وطاقة وافكار جديدة كتيرة والحمد لله عارفة استغلهم بس كتر التفكير  بقى يتعبنى جدا خاصة ان ممكن  التفكير الداخلى  يؤثر على اللحظة اللى انا فيها  فمثلا انا الايام ديه عندى امتحانات   بفكر كتير جدا  فحاجات ممكن تتعمل بعد الامتحانات  وده بيؤثر على فى المذاكرة   ، كما ان سيطرة التفكير الداخلى  بتخلينى اعيش فى حالة نفسية بعيد عن الواقع  مثلا لو حصلت عندى حالة وفاة ممكن  عقلى يفكر فى حاجة تانية خالص وتكون مفرحة لدرجة انك ممكن تلاقينى مبتسمة وانا باخد العزاء  ولكن بعد  فترة ممكن تلاقينى افتكر الشخص اللى مات واحس بحزن داخلى عليه  بعد لما الكل  ينساه ....ايه الحل


احلام اليقظة تراودنا جميعاً ويومياً بنسب مختلفة من فرد لاخر، وقد تكون لا شعورية يندمج فيها الفرد لدرجة ان يعلو صوته وترتفع يداه، وقد تكون مجرد تفكير عابر، وبينهم من دائم السرحان، ويسبب له ذلك الإحراج مع من حوله بعدم الإنتباه لهم.
ومنها السلبي الذي يعكر صفو الفرد وتجعله فريسة للاحزان والوسواس.
 ومنها الإيجابي وغالباً ما تحدث اثناء التوتر وكمحاولة للهروب من الواقع لدخول لعالم اخر وردي يخلقه الفرد لنفسه، او تدبر امر وكيفية التخلص من المشاكل.

يمكن التخلص من هذه الإحلام بعدم العزلة والإندماج مع الاخرين ومشاركتهم الحديث والانصات اليهم، وإشغال الفكر بالتسبيح والذكر، والتغلب على اي وساوس بتغيير التفكير فما يسعد الفرد بدلاً من الإستسلام للحزن.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا لك يا دكتور

----------

